# Another movie channel degraded (Fox Movie Channel)...



## mike1977

I saw a commercial about FXM and limited commercials.

And a 1 and a 2...

Another one bites the dust
Another one gone and another one gone
Another one bites the dust

LOL


----------



## Stewart Vernon

When did this channel not have commercials?


----------



## SayWhat?

I've never noticed a Spam Ad during a movie. I think they run some promos between flicks though.


----------



## Paul Secic

mike1977 said:


> I saw a commercial about FXM and limited commercials.
> 
> And a 1 and a 2...
> 
> Another one bites the dust
> Another one gone and another one gone
> Another one bites the dust
> 
> LOL


If they get HD and ads I won't watch it.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan

As long as it's in HD and the movies are complete and uncut I don't mind a commercial break at some point to help defer the cost of a price increase on my end.


----------



## ddrumman2004

Noticed it last night when the newer version of "The Day The Earth Stood Still" came on.
Commercials for FX and other products.

That just leaves TCM now....right?


----------



## paulman182

I don't watch them since they are only in SD on DirecTV but that's bad news.


----------



## mike1977

NewForceFiveFan said:


> As long as it's in HD and the movies are complete and uncut I don't mind a commercial break at some point to help defer the cost of a price increase on my end.


Yeah, but even if a movie channel has just one break during the whole movie, you get to worrying if a darn snipe will show up when it resumes. I've witnessed this on MGM.


----------



## mike1977

paulman182 said:


> I don't watch them since they are only in SD on DirecTV but that's bad news.


Yep, the camel's nose is in!!! Now let's see how long it takes for the rest of it (commercials, 24 hours like AMC, IFC)


----------



## Jimmy 440

This is why I have a DVR !


----------



## mike1977

Yes, that's why I have one too...for FF'ing through episodes of TV shows. But for theatrical movies, they don't cure edited for time/content problem, snipes, and ruining the end credits.


----------

